# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  How can I get Lab testing (Blood work) without going to the dr.

## e321x

Im about to start an hgh regimen and wanted to have blood work done before and during but have had no luck without a Dr. perscriptipon
What test should I have done ?
How can I get labs done?

----------


## e321x

Should I not be asking this on the forum ?
Or just nobodies responding? Or cant be done?

----------


## Too Little Muscles

Check out Ineedlabs.com. Prices are pretty good. You order online and they send you a requisition and you take it to the nearest Lab Corp to draw the blood and do the testing. Then you get the results back from Ineedlabs, and print it out. Lab Corp gives you the ranges that the results should be in.

----------


## ifthatswhatittakes

Hey guys thats a great web site but like he asked what do test do we want to ask about?

----------


## e321x

Thanks I will check that out I appreciate it!

----------


## e321x

What about the types of labs needed to have done. I have recently had testing done for t but only got the total amount and not what is free. 
Also want to start gh what labs should I have for that and how often should I get blood work done?

----------


## Vettester

Check out privatelabsmd.com. Look up their Male-Ultimate Aging Panel. It will cover the gamut on the labs you need, with the exception of GH, which you can add for about $50. Let me know if you're interested in going this route, I can probably find you a discount code for an extra 15% off.

----------


## e321x

Thanks brother I will look now and pm you if I go with them

----------


## e321x

Idk why but Im having no luck getting the site.

----------


## Vettester

Sorry about that ... Try privatemdlabs.com

Long day for me, geez

----------


## optionsdude

Thanks for sharing the site vetteman. And e321x thanks for posting the question.

----------


## Vettester

Again, there's a 15% discount code that they email me. Just let me know if you go with it.

----------


## jamotech

I just used them, very easy to do, got the male hormone panel.

----------


## muscleport

> I just used them, very easy to do, got the male hormone panel.


I somehow couldn't find the male hormone panel, only female hormone panel

----------


## muscleport

> I just used them, very easy to do, got the male hormone panel.


Somehow I couldn't find "male hormone panel" test there, they do have "female hormone panel though

----------


## TraPump

This awesome info thank you guys!

----------

